# Gray Knights Grand Master Commission



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello guys i got a new commission for a GK Grand Master. He will be holding a chaos space marine in the air by his neck. Will need to do a lot more green stuff work on this one. I'll post wip pics as I progress on this one so stay tuned.

You can always check my blog for some new stuff from me.
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/08/nobod...nquisition.html



















PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow me on Facebook and my BLOG.

Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

that's gonna be awesome, cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Oki so I almost finished the Victim. Just got to do a little work on the GK,s hand and its going to be fine. I chose this head because it looks like its choking and fits the model well.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/08/gotcha.html




























Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## RocketOgre (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic work! You just may inspire me to finally pick up some green stuff and start putting wings on my Blood Angels


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic I cant wait to see more!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Heya I'm back did some final work on the GK and probably start painting him tomorrow. What you think ?

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/08/whos-more-scary.html




























And ofc if you like like on Facbook too it doesn't cost any thing and makes me happy 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brovatars-Painting/302958173094710

Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Love him!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So I started with this guy so soon you will going to see him painted all up. Stay tuned.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/08/face-of-pain.html










Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Holiday painting 

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/08/csm-lifted-to-mountain-tops.html



















Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's maybe a little late, but I think the stance of the Chaos Marine's legs isn't very realistic - the feet are positioned as if they were on the ground, while the legs are still sort of mid-crouch. Maybe cut the legs to position them to look more 'dangly'?

Apart from that, I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> It's maybe a little late, but I think the stance of the Chaos Marine's legs isn't very realistic - the feet are positioned as if they were on the ground, while the legs are still sort of mid-crouch. Maybe cut the legs to position them to look more 'dangly'?
> 
> Apart from that, I think it's pretty awesome.


Both are cut and repositioned. I didn't want them to be dangling, the CSM is still breathing well almost but he is strugglling to free himself so he wouldn't leave his legs unused.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

He is done hope you like him.
The client had a really good idea for the conversion.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/09/grey-knight-grand-master.html




























If you want like me on Facebook to receive new updates: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brovatars-Painting/302958173094710

Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this is really cool! great work all around!

+rep

Gotta Spread Rep lol...


----------

